# Alfa 4c to debut at GoodWood



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Alfa Romeo 4C will make a dynamic UK debut at the 2013 Goodwood Festival of Speed
Members of the public to see the stunning compact supercar in action for the first time
Alfa Romeo UK is pleased to announce that the eagerly anticipated Alfa 4C will make its dynamic UK debut at this year's Goodwood Festival of Speed (12-14 July). The exclusive 'Launch Edition' of the compact supercar will be showcased at the prestigious festival's 'First Glance Class' and will also be seen in action by the public for the very first time as it ascends the famous Hill Climb course.

The 'Launch Edition' of the Alfa 4C was given its world première at the Geneva Motor Show earlier this year where the model was met with critical acclaim. Made in Italy, the Alfa 4C represents the true essence of a sports car, embodying the authentic values of the Alfa Romeo brand: Italian style, performance and technical excellence, offering maximum driving satisfaction in total safety.

Just like its spiritual predecessor, the iconic 33 Stradale, the Alfa 4C is a mid-engined, rear wheel drive, compact sports coupé. Both cars - along with technical displays of the Alfa 4C chassis and gearbox - will feature on the Alfa Romeo Goodwood stand.

The Alfa 4C offers supreme agility with compact dimensions of just under 4m long, 2m wide and 118cm high; also making it incredibly aerodynamic and efficient. Powered by a new all-aluminium, direct-injection, 240hp 1750cc turbo petrol engine, developing 350Nm of torque, the implemented state-of-the-art technical and technological solutions push the Alfa 4C to reach real supercar performance, as demonstrated by a power to weight ratio of more than 250hp per ton.

Combining Launch Control and Alfa's TCT transmission, the Alfa 4C has a top speed in excess of 155mph, a 0-62mph time of 4.5 seconds, 1.1 of lateral g on corners and 1.25 g of maximum braking deceleration.A new version of the Alfa DNA selector fitted to the 4C will also feature a new Race mode alongside the original three options - Dynamic, Natural and All Weather.

Damien Dally, Head of Brand at Alfa Romeo UK said: "The Goodwood Festival of Speed is a spectacular celebration of motoring drawing automotive enthusiasts from all over the country and even Europe. What better event for the Alfa 4C to make a thrilling UK debut? We can't wait to see the crowd reaction as this fantastic car takes to the famous Hill Climb for the very first time. This will be a Festival of Speed to remember for Alfa Romeo."

For more information on the Goodwood Festival of Speed, visit; http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-speed

To find out more about the Alfa Romeo 4C, visit; http://4c.alfaromeo.com/


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Look forward to seeing it. Does anyone know if the F1 crews are there on the Saturday or is just the Sunday?


----------

